# Mystery Snail Eggs



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have 3 Golden Mystery snails and 8 days ago my female surprised me with a clutch on the air hose tube in my 10 gal. I removed the clutch and put it in a plastic bowl floating in the same tank because I was afraid they would get to hot since they were only a couple of inches away from the light. I try to keep it humid in the bowl by adding a few drops of water but they are starting to look really different and I'm wondering if they are getting to dry or if maybe they are bad since a few of the eggs got damaged when I moved them?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not really sure, might see if http://applesnail.net/ says anything about them. IT's a great source of information. And if nothing else, Lupin is our mystery snail expert.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks. I had looked on applesnail.net but couldn't find any pics of eggs that looked like these except of clutches that were about to hatch and I thought it was to soon but sure enough they hatched last night. I guess it didn't take 2 weeks because my tank is 82f


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oooooh! I wouldn't mind finding an egg clutch one day. Of course mine would rather eat than mate! Congrats, feel free to share pics of baby apples


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Little ones*

Here are some pictures. I can't figure out the best settings for my camera so they are terrible quality and I only added the 1st pic because of my Betta in the background lol. I have them in a half gallon floating in there now and in a couple of weeks I'm going to put them in a large plastic tub to let them finish growing


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh wow, that is so awesome! Just don't forget the food. I'm thinking that a piece of soft lettuce would get inhaled!


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, the parents go nuts for lettuce. I think I'll wait a lil while to feed it to the babies though since they don't move around to much and it might take to much energy for them to find it. Right now I'm feeding them crushed up algae discs and fish food and they are eating the pieces of clutch that are in the bottom also.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I have never had to do anything special to have my mystery snail eggs hatch. They lay eggs so often I have to look so I can get rid of them before hatching or I will have an outbreak of snails.,


----------

